# مصنع ألواح الخليج (تكنو بوند) للكلادينج



## mohamed mabrouk (30 نوفمبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم








يعتبرالكلادينج من أحدث صيحات البناء والديكور، ومن مبدأ تلبية الطلب المحلي المتزايد بأسعار منافسة وجودة فائقة، فقد ترائى لنا انشاء  مصنع وطني يغطي طلبات السوق المحلي والأسواق المجاورة.
وحيث أن استخدامات الكلادينج أصبحت متعددة، لذا يستخدم الكلادينج في تكسية واجهات المباني والديكورات الداخلية وكذلك في مجالات الدعاية والإعلان،
وقد تعددت تلك الاستخدامات للميزات الكثيرة التي يتميز بها الكلادينج مثل خفة الوزن وعزله للحرارة ومقاومته للحريق
وتعدد خيارات الألوان ومن أهم مميزاته تكلفته المنخفضة وسهولة التركيب وهي تناسب جميع المباني القديمة منها والحديثة.
اننا في  تكنو بوند نحرص على تلبية احتياجات العملاء في توفير المقاسات المختلفة وخيارات الألوان المتعددة بصفة دورية ومستمرة.


والأن مع أروع وأحدث المشاريع  لمصنع ألواح الخليج بالرياض


الأن تكنو بوند في الكويت

(شويخ الصناعية بالكويت)

(شارع مطاحن الدقيق)






(بنك الائتمان الكويتي)






(برج تجاري بعمان - الاردن)






(برج الدمام)






( أكبر فنادق بحفر الباطن )

( فندق المهيدب للأجنحة الفندية )











(فندق بحي قرطبة )






( محكمة الإستئناف بنجران )






( محطات بنزين )

(محطة الدوسري بالاحساء)






(محطة الأتوز مخرج 9)






(محطة وقود بالرياض)






(محطة وقود بحفر الباطن)






(هايبر بندة - الدمام)






(اسواق العثيم مخرج 16 هارون الرشيد - الرياض






( غرف الأمن بجامعة الملك سعود )






( أروع كافى شوب من ألواح الخليج )






(مصنع الجابرين بالصناعية الثانية طريق الخرج )






( شارع المفروشات بالرياض )






 وقد تم إزالة المنتج الأمريكي الكو بوند من مستشفي نجد وتركيب تكنو بوند من ألواح الخليج لتفوقه بالجودة واللون والأناقة 






(مخرج 14)






(بوابة2)






(مركز الرجل القوي فرع الشفا)
















(مؤسسة بصناعية السلي)






(مؤسسة بصمة الشواهد بمخرج 2)






(معرض العيسى للسيارات بمخرج 18)






(محطة السليمانية)






(مشروع بشارع علي بن أبي طالب)











(مبني سكني بمخرج 8)






(مبني تجاري بالرياض)






(مشروع بمخرج 9)






(بعض مشاريعنا بالقصيم)







































































(مبنى تجاري بالقصيم)






(مشروع بحي الأفق – بريدة)






(دواجن الوطنية - بريدة)











(بعض مشاريعنا بالدمام)


























(قاعة إحتفالات)






(كتالوج الألوان)









































بعض الألوان تختلف علي الطبيعة

(التعميدات)

(تعميد وزارة الصحة)






تعميد وزارة التربية والتعليم






تعميد وزارة الدفاع






تعميد وزارة الزراعة






تعميد حرس الحدود






تعميد الأمن العام






تعميد شركة الدريس للخدمات البترولية






شهادة الأيزو






شهادة TUV تفيد بأن المنتج عالي المقاومة للحريق











الضمان






يقدم مصنع ألواح الخليج لعملاءه الكرام ضمان لمدة 20عام

-:لقد حصل المنتج بفضل الله تعالى على الشهادات التالية:-

شهادة الايزو. 9001 - 2000. 
شهادة دين الالمانية.
شهادة الشعلة الروسية.
بي اس 476 البريطانية.
ايه اي تي ام الامريكية


لا تسمع بأذنك ولكن عاين ببصرك.






وللتواصل والإستفسار عن أسعار الكلادينج من المصنع مباشرة عبر الهاتف أو الإيميل.

مصنع ألواح الخليج - السعودية - الرياض

هاتف رقم /966500014300 

فاكس رقم /966112709348


E-mail - [email protected]


E-mail - [email protected]

ولمزيد من التفاصيل زوروا موقعنا علي شبكة الإنترنت 

www.techno-bond.com/

نحن بانتظار رسائلكم التى هى محل عنايتنا ونسأل الله تعالى لنا ولكم دوام التوفيق والسداد​


----------

